# m.getjar.com won't work on my Fire?



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I copied the process from another topic of getting to m.getjar.com and downloading from there.  I get to the web site, but I can't download anything.  The Fire just kind of sits there and does nothing when I try to download  Help pls.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you enabled loading apps from "unknown sources" in your Fire's settings? That's the first step. If you haven't already done that, follow the directions here (it applies to getting any apps outside the Amazon app store):
http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57336998-285/how-to-read-your-nook-books-on-the-kindle-fire/


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried using 1mobile.com as Betsy recommended on another thread, and it works great!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the Getjar app loaded onto my Fire the other day, but unfortunately I can't tell you how I did it because I'm not sure!  I was on their site and when I tapped the link for their home page, a window opened or a message appeared with something I could tap to install Getjar, which I did, and then it downloaded.  Once the download finished, another message popped up asking if I wanted to install.


----------

